#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  JEST for admission to Ph.D / Integrated Ph.D Programme in Physics on 17 FEB 2013

## KrazyKanika

Joint  Entrance Screening Test (JEST) for admission to Ph.D / Integrated Ph.D  Programme in Physics or Theoretical Computer Science in one of the 23  Participating Institutes, as per the list given below, will be held on  17th February 2013 will be held at Agartala (to be confirmed),  Ahmedabad, Aligar, Bangalore, Bardhaman, Bhopal, Bhubaneswar,  Chandigarh, Chennai, Delhi, Goa, Guwhati, Hyderabad, Indore, Jaipur,  Kanpur, Kharagpur, Kochi, Kolkata, Madurai, Mumbai, Nagpur, Nainital,  Patna, Pune, Raipur, Roorkee, Sambalpur, Silchar, Siliguri, Srinagar,  Trivandrum, Udaipur, Varanasi and Vishakhapatnam with multiple test  centers at Kolkata and Delhi.

  Those seeking  admission for a Ph.D / Integrated Ph.D Programme in Physics or  Theoretical Computer Science in the Participating Institutes have to  appear for the Joint Entrance Screening Test (JEST).

  The Participating Institutes and the areas of specialization are as follows.

  (i)  ARIES: Aryabhatta Research Institute of Observational Sciences,  Nainital: Astronomy and Astrophysics, and Atmospheric Physics

  (ii) HBNI: Homi Bhabha National Institute, Mumbai

  (iii) HRI: Harish-Chandra Research Institute, Allahabad: Theoretical Physics, Astrophysics

  (iv)  IGCAR: Indira Gandhi Centre for Atomic Research, Kalpakkam: Solid State  Phase transformations, Superconductivity, Structure and dynamics of  soft condensed matter, Band structure studies, Accelerators based  Irradiation induced phenomena, Low-dimensional systems, Physics of  interfaces, Nano-materials, Thin films technology and Theoretical  physics

  (v) IIA: Indian Institute of Astrophysics,  Bangalore: Astronomy and Astrophysics, Astronomical Instrumentation,  Optics, and Atomic Physics

  (vi) IISc: Indian Institute of  Science, Bangalore: Condensed Matter Physics (Experiments and Theory),  Astronomy and Astrophysics (Theoretical), Atomic and Optical Physics  (Experimental), Biocrystallography and Bio-informatics, and High Energy  Physics (Theoretical)

  (vii) IISER MOHALI: Indian Institute  of Science Education and Research, Mohali: Quantum Theory, Quantum  Information Processing, NMR-Methodology, Optics, Statistical Mechanics,  Quantum Thermodynamics, Non-linear Dynamics, String Theory, Ultrafast  Physics, and Low Temperature Mesoscopic Physics

  (viii) IISER  PUNE: Indian Institute of Science Education and Research, Pune: Field  Theory, Theoretical Particle Physics, Condensed Matter Physics,  Non-linear Dynamics, Complex Systems and Networks, Nuclear Magnetic  Resonance Spectroscopy, Quantum Information Processing, Radio  Astrophysics, Atomic Physics and Quantum Optics, Energy Studies, Solar  and Plasma Physics, Nanosciences, Scanning Probe Techniques, and  Semiconductor Physics and Devices

  (ix) IISER  THIRUVANANTHAPURAM: Indian Institute of Science Education and Research,  Thiruvananthapuram:Experimental Condensed Matter: Magnetic and  Superconducting materials, Nanoscience and Energy materials, Photonics,  Soft Condensed Matter, Semiconductor Physics and Devices, Surface  Sciences and Nano-scale Plasmonics, Terahertz and Ultrafast  Spectroscopy; Theory: Cosmology, Classical and Quantum Gravity,  Gravitational Wave Physics, Quantum Information Theory, Quantum Field  Theory, and Statistical Physics

  (x) IMSc: The Institute of Mathematical Sciences, Chennai: Theoretical Physics, and Theoretical Computer Science

  (xi)  IOP: Institute of Physics, Bhubaneswar: Physics (Condensed Matter,  Nuclear and High Energy Physics) and Accelerator-based Research

  (xii) IPR: Institute for Plasma Research, Gandhinagar: Physics (Experimental and Theoretical)

  (xiii) IUCAA: Inter-University Centre for Astronomy and Astrophysics, Pune: Physics, Astronomy and Astrophysics

  (xiv)  JNCASR: Jawaharlal Nehru Centre for Advanced Scientific Research,  Bangalore: Experimental and Theoretical Condensed Matter Physics,  Statistical Mechanics, and Materials Science

  (xv) NCRA-TIFR: National Centre for Radio Astrophysics, TIFR, Pune: Astronomy and Astrophysics

  (xvi)  NISER: National Institute of Science Education and Research,  Bhubaneswar: Theoretical High Energy Physics and Lattice QCD,  Experimental High Energy Physics, Condensed Matter Physics (Theory and  Experiment), Optics and Metamaterials

  (xvii) PRL: Physical  Research Laboratory, Ahmedabad: Theoretical Physics, Astronomy and  Astrophysics, Solar Physics, Space and Atmospheric Sciences, Planetary  Science and Geo-Sciences

  (xviii) RRCAT: Raja Ramanna Centre  for Advanced Technology, Indore: Lasers and their Applications, Laser  Plasma Interaction, Cold Atom Physics, Condensed Matter Physics  (Superconductivity and Magnetism, Crystals and Thin Films),  Nanomaterials and Applications, Non-linear and Ultrafast Optical  Studies, Beam Physics, and Free Electron Laser

  (xix) RRI:  Raman Research Institute, Bangalore: Astronomy and Astrophysics, Light  and Matter Physics, Soft Condensed Matter Physics (Liquid Crystals,  Physics in Biology), and Theoretical Physics

  (xx) SINP: Saha  Institute of Nuclear Physics, Kolkata: Condensed Matter Physics (Theory  and Experiments), Nuclear Physics (Theory and Experiments), High Energy  Physics (Theory and Experiments), Astroparticle Physics, Quantum  Gravity, String Theory, Mathematical Physics, and Materials Science  (Surface Science and Plasma Physics)

  (xxi) SNBNCBS:  Satyendra Nath Bose National Centre for Basic Sciences, Kolkata:  Astrophysics and Cosmology, Chemical and Biological Physics, Condensed  Matter Physics and Material Science, High Energy Physics and Quantum  Field Theory, Mathematical Physics, Nanosciences, Quantum Optics and  Quantum Information, Statistical Physics, and Complex Systems

  (xxii)  UGC-DAE CSR: UGC-DAE Consortium for Scientific Research, Indore:  Surfaces, Interfaces, Thin Films and Nanomaterials, Physics at Low  Temperatures and High Magnetic Fields, X-ray, Optical and Electron  Spectroscopic Studies Using Synchrotron and Laboratory Sources;  Electrical, Magnetic and Thermal Properties of Condensed Matter;  Condensed Matter studies using Magnetic Neutron Diffraction, Nuclear  Technique Based Condensed Matter Physics-Positron Annihilation  Spectroscopy, Mossbauer Spectroscopy, Experimental Nuclear Physics,  Gamma Ray Spectroscopy of Nuclear High Spin States, and Nuclear  Reactions.

  (xxiii) VECC: Variable Energy  Cyclotron Centre, Kolkata: Accelerator Physics, Condensed Matter Physics  and Materials Science, Nuclear Physics (Experiments and Theory),  Relativistic Heavy Ion Collisions (Experiments, Theory, QCD and QGP),  and Physics of Neutrinos (Experiments)

  Those  interested in seeking admission to an institute through JEST should  visit the website of the individual institute to get details of the  Programmes and subject areas being offered. Each participating  Institutes has its own eligibility criteria. Applicants who are expected  to complete their final examinations by August of each year are also  eligible to appear for the JEST exam of that year.

  One  can appear for the JEST exam in Physics or Theoretical Computer  Science, but not for both. The questions are based on the general  syllabus of Graduation and Post-graduation level courses offered by  various Indian Universities and Institutions.

  See  http://www.jest.org.in/?q=frequently...questions_jest. for JEST question  papers.  Normally question papers are not made available. However, some  questions from previous year's examinations are available as  sample  question papers.

  Eligibility: Ph.D. Programme in Physics: M.Sc. in Physics or M.Sc. / M.E. / M.Tech in related disciplines.

  M.Sc.  in Mathematics / Applied Physics / Applied Mathematics / Optics and  Photonics / Instrumentation / Electronics will also be considered at  IIA.

  B.E or B.Tech will also be considered  at IISc, IMSc, IUCAA, JNCASR, NCRA-TIFR RRI, IISER Mohali, IISER Pune,  IISER Thiruvananthapuram and SNBNCBS.Talented final year B.Sc and first  year M.Sc in Physics / Electronics / Astronomy / Applied Mathematics  students may also apply to be pre-selected for research scholarship at  IUCAA. MSc in Physics, Engineering Physics or Applied Physics will also  be considered at IPR.

  Theoretical Computer  Science: M.Sc/ M.E/ M.Tech/ M.C.A in Computer Science and related  disciplines, and should be interested in the mathematical aspects of  computer science. Visit website of IMSc for further details.

  Integrated  M.Sc / M.Tech - Ph.D Programme: At HRI, IISER-Pune, SNBNCBS, and  NCRA-TIFR candidates with a Bachelor's degree will also be considered  for the Integrated M.Sc., Ph.D. programme in Physics.

  At  IMSc, graduates with Bachelor’s Degree in Science/ Mathematics/  Statistics / Computer Science/ Information Technology/Engineering will  also be considered for admission in Physics and in Theoretical Computer  Science, as part of an integrated Ph.D. programme. All candidates  successful in the course work of this programme shall be awarded a M.Sc.  degree.

  At SNBNCBS, graduates with B.Sc  (Physics) / B.E / B.Tech Degree will be considered for the Integrated  Post-B.Sc.-Ph.D. programme in subject areas mentioned above.

  At  IIA, graduates with B.Sc. (Physics / Mathematics) / B.E. / B.Tech. in  Electrical / Instrumentation / Engineering Physics / Electronics and  Communications / Computer Science and Engineering / Optics and Photonics  will be considered.

  Integrated M.Tech -  Ph.D. Programme at IIA: Graduates with M.Sc. (Physics / Applied Physics)  / Post-B.Sc. (Hons) in Optics and Optoelectronics / Radio Physics and  Electronics / B.E. / B.Tech. degree in subjects mentioned above will be  considered. Visit IIA website for details.

  Integrated  Ph.D. Programme at IISER, Thiruvananthapuram: Graduates with Bachelor’s  degree in Physics/Technology/Engineering will be considered for the  Int. Ph.D. programme in Physics.

  Applications for the JEST exam can be made online or by ordinary post during November-December 2012.

  To  apply by post, applicant should write to JEST 2013, Saha Institute of  Nuclear Physics. To apply online, applicants must create an account  using a valid e-mail ID. This account will remain valid from the time of  account creation till one month after the date of declaration of  results, for that year. Email ids are locked to the created account and  to the application, and will be used for all communications with the  applicants. Therefore, the email id should be active and must not be  changed during this period.

  To submit  online application, applicants must login to the created account and  complete the application form. After submission, a unique submission  number will be issued. This number must be quoted by the applicant for  any communication with the JEST authorities.

  An  Application Fee of Rs. 100 (Rs 50 for SC/ST applicants) is required to  be paid into the Bank Account details that will be provided while  submitting the application online.

  It is  possible to fill-up the form in fragments. Even one can save the form  after filling the Mandatory fields in the first page and enter other  data in next login. It is advised to do it in one go whenever one is  ready with the details. Modification is not possible after final  submission.

  The fee can be paid either  before or after the online submission. The payment  receipt/counterfoil/challan, including the applicants name and unique  submission number, must be returned to the JEST authorities, before the  date to be announced soon, either as a scanned copy of  counterfoil/challan/receipt, with name and unique submission number,  emailed to the address to be provided soon or as a hard copy of  counterfoil/challan/receipt, with name and unique submission number,  sent by post to the address that will be given soon.

  Online  applications will be available during November - December 2012. Results  will be announced in March 2013. Interviews will start from the last  week of April 2013.

  More details can be had from http://www.jest.org.in/

Source: India Education Diary





  Similar Threads: IISER, Thiruvananthapuram Integrated PhD Fellowship Programme 2015 Visiting Students Research Programme (2013) at TIFR, Mumbai General management programme at XLRI Jamshedpur 2013 Integrated Guided Missile Defence Programme Paper Presentation & Seminar PDF Download

----------

